# silk worms



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Someone told me that crested geckos will eat silk worms, does anyone know if this is true.?


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

firefly19 said:


> Someone told me that crested geckos will eat silk worms, does anyone know if this is true.?


They might do....mine wont coz hes a fussy so and so and will only eat roaches and the odd cricket....and he wont try any type of worm wether its mealies/waxies/butter worms or calci worms. From what I remember I "think" silk worms are like wax worms - high in fat so they are fed as treats and not a staple diet..... if you can get your crestie to try one then sll good - but they can be fusspots : victory:


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Artisan said:


> They might do....mine wont coz hes a fussy so and so and will only eat roaches and the odd cricket....and he wont try any type of worm wether its mealies/waxies/butter worms or calci worms. From what I remember I "think" silk worms are like wax worms - high in fat so they are fed as treats and not a staple diet..... if you can get your crestie to try one then sll good - but they can be fusspots : victory:


Hmmm, mine is definitely a fusspot, hardly eats anything, won't eat crickets or locusts. I've only had my crestie 3 weeks and the only way I can get him to eat is to put CGD on his nose for him to lick off.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

firefly19 said:


> Hmmm, mine is definitely a fusspot, hardly eats anything, won't eat crickets or locusts. I've only had my crestie 3 weeks and the only way I can get him to eat is to put CGD on his nose for him to lick off.


He might still be settling in. How old is he? Tbh they eat such a small amount of CGD at a time....that you might not notice he's eating it. Have you tried letting one or two small crix/locust in his viv at a time for him to hunt down overnight? You can check in the morning and remove them if he hasn't eaten them. This might be a good way to get him started on the taste of tasty bugs as he might feel better and more secure hunting them down himself in the dead of night and if you only let a couple into his viv at a time....you can easily make sure you get them out again in the morning (before he sleeps and the bugs start nibbling) and keep track of if he's eaten any. If and once he starts eating them.....you could feed him in a seperate tub if you wanted to : victory:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

silkworms are very good in nutrition one of the best if my memory serves me right but very costly unless you learn to breed them.ive bought some recently for my mini zoo.ive got one crestie who is loving them,one bit one then spat it straight out and the other ripped one apart and left it on the floor and looked at me in disgust as if to say what the hell have you just given me.cresties are like people they all have different tastes.id buy a small amount and try it them out just make sure you have the right size ones as they grow big.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

fiesta599 said:


> silkworms are very good in nutrition one of the best if my memory serves me right but very costly unless you learn to breed them.ive bought some recently for my mini zoo.ive got one crestie who is loving them,one bit one then spat it straight out and the other ripped one apart and left it on the floor and looked at me in disgust as if to say what the hell have you just given me.cresties are like people they all have different tastes.id but i small amount and try it out just make sure you have the right size ones as they grow big.


I couldnt remember if they were high in fat.... or the good stuff......you've cleared that up for me :2thumb:


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Artisan said:


> He might still be settling in. How old is he? Tbh they eat such a small amount of CGD at a time....that you might not notice he's eating it. Have you tried letting one or two small crix/locust in his viv at a time for him to hunt down overnight? You can check in the morning and remove them if he hasn't eaten them. This might be a good way to get him started on the taste of tasty bugs as he might feel better and more secure hunting them down himself in the dead of night and if you only let a couple into his viv at a time....you can easily make sure you get them out again in the morning (before he sleeps and the bugs start nibbling) and keep track of if he's eaten any. If and once he starts eating them.....you could feed him in a seperate tub if you wanted to : victory:


Hi Artisan, I'm not sure how old he/she is but the guy in the reptile shop where he came from said he thought he was between 6 and 8 months. I have some locusts coming tomorrow and I'll try putting two in his viv Saturday night,after I've gut loaded them tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on. Do locusts nibble geckos? I know crickets do but I didn't think locusts did. I've never had a crestie before. There is so much conflicting advice on looking after them isn't there? Thanks for the good advice,much appreciated.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

fiesta599 said:


> silkworms are very good in nutrition one of the best if my memory serves me right but very costly unless you learn to breed them.ive bought some recently for my mini zoo.ive got one crestie who is loving them,one bit one then spat it straight out and the other ripped one apart and left it on the floor and looked at me in disgust as if to say what the hell have you just given me.cresties are like people they all have different tastes.id buy a small amount and try it them out just make sure you have the right size ones as they grow big.


Thanks, Fiesta, I think I might try silk worms and see how my crestie gets on with them. Do you know where I can get hold of some? Breeding them sounds like a plan. Thanks for the help, much appreciated


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

firefly19 said:


> Thanks, Fiesta, I think I might try silk worms and see how my crestie gets on with them. Do you know where I can get hold of some? Breeding them sounds like a plan. Thanks for the help, much appreciated


 i bought some from the classifieds on here.i would just buy maybe 20 ish small and see how you go with them.just remember to buy the food as their little piggies and they grow really quickly.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

tiptonboa sells them in the food classified section on here
his prices are
Small silkworms size 0.5/1.0"
X25. £3.00
X50. £5.75
Medium silkworms size 1"/1.5"
X20. £3.00
X40. £5.75
FOOD pre-made chow
100 grams £2.50
175 grams £3.50 

plus p+p


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

fiesta599 said:


> tiptonboa sells them in the food classified section on here
> his prices are
> Small silkworms size 0.5/1.0"
> X25. £3.00
> ...


Thanks, fiesta 599, I'm going to try to order some small silkworms from tiptonboa. Thank you very much for the help


----------

